# 9mm and Berry's 100gr HBRN



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked but I did not find it. Has anyone used this bullet in a 9mm auto? Have a FNS9 and a Beretta 95fs. Looking for any load data to start. Have some #7 to use up or Power Pistol and VV N340. This would only be used for fun. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Thom.


----------



## Smithboomer (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Berry's plated 100 gr HBRN. It is my go-to bullet for .380 with 3.2 grains of 231. 

I have not tried it in 9x19. I don't like lightweight bullets in the 9mm. I worry about feeding/cycling, and lack of accuracy. 

Berry's has a better bullet (124 gr) for the 9mm Luger.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

I have not used these powders for this weight bullet.
AA7: From manuals, start loads range from 7.3-8.1gn and max loads range from 9.0-9.6gn. Usually, plated only go to mid-range jacketed, so your max will probably be about 8.5gn. Start at 7.3gn for safety.
Power Pistol:All I have is 5.3gn start and 7.0gn max, so your max may be about 6.2gn. Start at 5.3gn for safety.
N340: Start ranges from 4.6-5.9gn and max ranges from 5.6-6.6gn. Start at 4.6gn and work up.


----------

